# "Official Skunk Hunting Month"



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

May is marked "Official Skunk Hunting Month".


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

sound awesome need two to make a skunk skin costume for my youngest fer halloween
My wife says i have to take my kids trick or treating this year so i'm goin to be a mountain man , my oldest will be a raccoon and my youngest will be a skunk all real fur.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually killed one today while out turkey hunting. I wish I found the turkeys instead. :lol:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

I am sick of skunks. I trap so many of those stinkin things. Cant seem to figure out how to skin a skunk without gettin sprayed. :evil:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Its not may anymore but I think I have a skunk to catch. A few days ago I thought the aired smelled heavy of a skunk but thought little of it. I am expecting to bring home a new dog soon and wanted to rid my backyard of the cats that are alwyas there. So I set out some tuna to start baiting them (live traps go out tonight). Anyway, this morning my house smelled like a skunk prayed the inside and all but one spot of the tuna had been eaten. I can't tell if it was a cat or a skunk that ate it, but witht the lingering smell I think it may be a skunk. I was aiming for kitties but may end up with a skunk. Will a skunk release if you kill it? I don't plan on keeping it If I do catch one. How do you approach one if you have caught it without getting sprayed?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> I am sick of skunks. I trap so many of those stinkin things. Cant seem to figure out how to skin a skunk without gettin sprayed. :evil:


uuuhhhmmm, kill them first?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I have heard, a skunk will not spray if it cannot lift its tail. Then you can drown it in your live trap in a barrel of water, the river, or your neighbor's swimming pool or whatever. 

let us know how it works out.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Well it wasn't a skunk last night. Caught me a big black tomcat though. Well set it out again and see what we get.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We got a bunch of babies cruisin around out here... they're cute little bastards. We think Mom got taken out on the road in front of the plant and they're just as friendly as can be. We'll be out shooting and they'll come stumbling around the range right next to you. They're about the size of a little mini football right now. I'll get pics and some video tomorrow but they are absolutely fearless without mom to teach them any better. Its hard to think about killing them or the havoc they'll wreak on the bird population when they're this small. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here you go... pics of the babies and a short video.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

skunkfest!!!


----------

